# IPhone XR and Photos



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

My son gave me an iPhone XR as a late Christmas gift in January. It was my first Apple device and it works exceptionally wall.

There is one issue: I want to be able to move/duplicate the photos I have taken to my desktop. It's running Windows 10 Pro x64 v1909. Some web searching indicated the "Photos" application could do this. I connect the phone using its USB cable. Windows 10 properly identifies it, but the photos application is unable to connect to it.

Ideas or suggestions?


----------

